# DOS Befehl mit Visual Basic Script ausführen



## J1M1 (1. August 2005)

Hi leutz!

Kann man mit Visual Basic Script ein DOS-Befehl ausführen? Es soll nicht irgendwie für Websites oder so sein, sondern wirklich zur eigennutzung auf dem PC als VBS-Datei.

Wenn ja, wie sieht der Sourcecode aus?

Mfg J1M1


----------



## Da Hacker (1. August 2005)

Hallo J1M1,

wie wäre es denn mit dem Easy-Befehl:

```
Shell "[DOS Befehl], vbnormalfocus"
```
?

So, der kleine Text muss sein, weil ich jetzt zum Bowling gehe... 

...Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------

